# 36598 with 75825



## Shirleybala (May 15, 2009)

Should we have to  code 36598 or 75825:
       With the patient in the
       supine position the right upper chest and indwelling catheter were
       prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.   After the
       administration of local anesthesia, the subcutaneous cuff was
       freed using blunt dissection. A stiff shaft hydrophilic guidewire
       was advanced through the catheter and guided down the inferior
       vena cava.  The indwelling catheter was then withdrawn into the
       right brachiocephalic vein.  A superior venacavogram was performed
       using CO2 contrast demonstrating a fibrin sheath at the catheter
       tip with narrowing of the superior vena cava


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 21, 2009)

I do think we should code only 36598


----------



## Shirleybala (May 21, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## dhuston (May 21, 2009)

It sounds like you removed a tunneled cath which would be 36589 and I'd code 75827 for the svc gram.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

